# delta 28 200 band saw



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

ok so i just taked to this one guy who has a delta 28 200 band saw for sale for 200. he said it needs a new paint job but other than that it is great. i think 200 sounds great for a heavy duty american made saw. would i be able to resaw with this saw and are there any upgrade that are recommended


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

That is an old school Rockwell Delta saw.

Not sure if there is a 6" riser block available for it or not.

It should easily cut 6" as is. :smile:


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

delta makes a riser kit that fits all delta saws i think. i am realy thinking about getting it because even if it needs work i only would have 200 in


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

It's a great 14" band saw. A 6" riser is available for it. It will resaw 6" without the riser. If it's just 1/2 hp as a lot were, resawing hardwood, could be slow going. If resawing over 6" with a riser, you will want 1hp or 1 1/2 hp.
Check to be sure it doesn't have broken table trunions, and be careful transporting it. If you have to lay it down, I would remove the table. 
Remove the blade, and turn the wheels by hand and feel/listen for any roughness, which means, new bearings are needed. 
$200 is a good price, even if it needs some work. 
Good luck with it


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Just saw your earlier post. The Delta 14" saws that have the enclosed upper casting are considered stronger, than the open style shown in your post. The earlier ones also came with a hex, shaped guide post, which is better. All around the newer saws are not built as well as the older ones.
Buy the old one.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

One approach you might try before replacing motor is;See how well(tuned)you can set the saw up.Good quality,proper TPI blade.Maybe work on a sled,an air blast from above,ect.Anything that helps the efficiancy..........then,if you get more HP,that thing should really sing.BW


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

I think I am going to go take a look at it on saterday

Sent from my iPod touch using Wood Forum


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Hope it's still there. Early bird.......


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

He never posted it because I posted a wanted add and he emailed me and never posted it and will hold it for me so I don't think I will lose this one

Sent from my iPod touch using Wood Forum


----------

